# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայկական ծանրամարտ

## Cesare

Քննարկենք Թայլանդում ընթացող ծանրամարտի աշխարհի առաջնությունը :
Հայերը Թայլանդում : ԵՎ ընդհանրապես …  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Այսօր հայ ծանրամարտիկը ձախողվեց :
Պոկեւմ վարժությունւմ(1) ձախողելով 3 փորձերը :
Հուսանք որ վաղը իրենց ցույց կտան մեր աղջիկները :

----------


## Mari

Ժամը  քանիսի՞ն  են  ցույց  տալու  աղջիկների  մրցելույթները: Հայաստան  տղաների  հավաքականը  արդեն  վերջացրե՞ց  մրցելույթները:

----------


## Մանե

Ծանրամարտն են ցույց տալիս,Մելինեն էնքան էլ լավ հանդես չի գալիս :Wink: 
125 կգ
Հ.գ Բայց ահավոր տհաճ ա աղջիկների ծանրամարտ նայելը,Աղջիկն ուր,ծանրամարտն ուր :Shok:  Չնայած իրանց տեսքին նայելով մոռանում ես,որ աղջիկ էն,ուր ա ըտեղ աղջիկ :Blush:  :Bad:  :Sad:

----------


## Amaru

:Angry2:  Ման, սեփական չանչերով կկոտորեմ քեզ, Մելինեիս բան չասես  :Love:

----------

Նաիրուհի (07.04.2010)

----------


## Vahe

Բայց կային նաեւ սիրունիկները: Օրինակ Մելինեի քախայիններից մի օր առաջ ուրիշ քաշային աղջիկներ էին Ռուսը սիմպոտիչնի աղջիկ էր:

----------


## Ahik

Այսօր ՀՀ-ն ներկայացնող երկու կին և ՌԴ-ն ներկայացնող մեկ տղամարդ ծանրամարտիկ Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնատում գրավեցին առաջին պատվավոր տեղը :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավորում եմ նրանց և մաղթում նորանոր հաջողություններ :Hands Up:

----------


## John

թիմային հաշվարկով էլ 1ին տեղում ենք, այսօր՝ ժամը 18.30ին տվ5-ի եթերում ուղիղ եթերով կարող ենք դիտել Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանի ելույթը

----------


## Markes

Երեկ Իտալիայում ծանրամարտի Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն դարձան երկու հայ մարզուհիներ ՝ Մելինե Դալուզյանը և Նազիկ Ավդալյանը ։ Նրանք նվաճեցին երեքական ոսկե մեդալ ու հիմա Հայաստանը թիմային հաշվարկում առաջին տեղում է ... տղամարդիկ իրենց ելույթները սկսում են այսօր ...

Հայաստան , ասաաաաջ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր մեդալի հավակնորդներից  համ Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյաննա,համ էլ Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Շնորհավորում եմ մեր բոլոր մարզիկներին և մեր ողջ ազգին: Մենք հերթական ապացուցեցինք, որ ոչ մեկին ոչնչով չենք զիջում:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ապրի *Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը*  :Yahoo: 
Մենք ընտանիքով իրան շաաաա~տ սիրեցինք  :Good: 

մնացածներն էլ ապրեն, շնորհավորում եմ!

----------


## Vestigium

կեցցցցցցցցցցցցեեեեեեեեեեեե մեր Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Հալալա մերոնց...
ապրեն իրամք որ բարձր են պահում հայոց եռագույնը :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր ժամը 23:00-ից հետևում ենք Արա Խաչատրյանի ելույթներին,որը անցած տարի 2-րդ տեղ նվաճեց,զիջելով միայն Գևորգ Դավթյանին:
Էս անգամ մարզիչները Գևորգին հանգստանալու հնարավորություն են տվել:

----------


## Werder Bremen

Բռավո :Hands Up:  Հայեր :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Մի փոքր ոսկին արդեն Արայիկիննա, մաղթենք միայն հաղթանակ :Hands Up: 
պոկումը եթե հաղթեց, ինձ թվումա հրումը ավելի հեշտ կլինի իրա համար: :Bux:

----------


## Werder Bremen

> Մի փոքր ոսկին արդեն Արայիկիննա, մաղթենք միայն հաղթանակ
> պոկումը եթե հաղթեց, ինձ թվումա հրումը ավելի հեշտ կլինի իրա համար:


աստված իրա հետ... :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Շատ ափսոս բրոնզը հասավ Արային, ինչ արած, շատ դժվար սպորտաձևա:
Արա Խաչատրյանը ավելացրեց մեր մեդալները մեկական ոսկիով, արծաթով ու բրոնզով:
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս  :Hands Up:

----------


## Werder Bremen

Հալալա Մեր Տիգրանին կրկին ոսկի,ի սեր աստծո սա երազ է??
ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ :Hands Up:

----------


## Fedayi

Հալալ ա մերոնց խմած կաթը. երկիրն առաջ են տանում:
Միշտ դեմ եմ որևէ ազգի` մյուսից վեր դասելուն, բայց դե արի ու մի մտածի. հլա մեզ նայե'ք, բնակչությամբ ամենափոքրերից ենք, սակայն ամենաուժեղն Եվրոպայում: Նույնն էլ տրամաբանության առումով, շախմատը վկա:
Կարճ ասած` քանակը որակ չի էլի: Ուրիշ ենք... :Yahoo:

----------


## Սաքուլ

*Ապրե'ք, ծանրորդներ ՋԱՆ, կեցցե'ք, դուք ամենաուժեղն եք եվրոպայում:* 

Մեր մեդալադարանում ներկայումս կա *13 ոսկե* մեդալ: Մենք առաջինն ենք:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հալալա Մեր Տիգրանին կրկին ոսկի,ի սեր աստծո սա երազ է??
> ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ


Ինչ Տիգրան?
Մարտիրոսյանը?Ինքը 2 օր առաջա ոսկին նվաճել:

Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց



> *Ապրե'ք, ծանրորդներ ՋԱՆ, կեցցե'ք, դուք ամենաուժեղն եք եվրոպայում:* 
> 
> Մեր մեդալադարանում ներկայումս կա *13 ոսկե* մեդալ: Մենք առաջինն ենք:


Էն 2 ոսկին ովա բերել???

----------


## Սաքուլ

Սցենարը կրկնվում է կարծես: Անցաց տարի մերոնք Եվրոպայի ծանրամարտի առաջնությանը 10 ոսկե մեդալով գլխավորեցին աղյուսակը, այս անգամ մենք արդեն ունենք 13 մեդալ: Երկրորդ տեղում ընթացող Ռուսաստանը ունի 6 ոսկե մեդալ: Աստված տա, որ մենք անհասանելի լինենք մրցակիցներից, ինչպես դա տեղի ունեցավ անցած տարի: Հայ ժողովուրդն էլ իրավունք ունի հպարտանալու, ուրախանալու!!!!!

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ինչ Տիգրան?
> Մարտիրոսյանը?Ինքը 2 օր առաջա ոսկին նվաճել:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց
> 
> Էն 2 ոսկին ովա բերել???


Մենք ունենք երկու "Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյան" անունով ծանրորդ: 
Այսօր Տիգրան Վ. Մարտիրոսյանը Հայաստանին պարգևել է թվով 3 ոսկե մեդալ: 18.04.08-ին, կամ էլ 17.04.08-ին, լավ չեմ հիշում, մյուս Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը Հայաստանին պարգևել է թվով 2 ոսկե մեդալ:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
*Ժողովուրդ ովա խաբար Գևորգ Դավթյանից, ուրա ինքը, մասնակցելուա, թե չէ?* 

Անցած տարի Հայաստանին 3 ոսկե մեդալ պարգևեց:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Հայկական բազուկը հերթական անգամ ապացուցե, որ լավագույնն է աշխարհում: Փառք ու պատիվ մեր ծանրորդներին: Հալալ ա ձեզ, ՀԱՅԵՐ;

----------


## Սաքուլ

*Եկեք այս թեմայում շատ գրառումներ կատարենք, այս թեմայում հաստատ վեճեր չեն լինի, բոլորիս տրամադրությունը լավա, միայն լավ բաներ կասենք-կխոսենք կուրախանանք...*  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Պատկերացնում եք ժաողովուրդ, Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը 75 կգ քաշային կարգում "պոկում" վարժությունում չի կարողացել բաձրացնել 115 կգ ծանրաձողը և ստացել է «0» միավոր: Բայց "հրում" վարժությունում  141 կգ ծանրաձողը բարձրացնել է և արժանացել փոքր ոսկե մեդալի:
Հավանաբար սկզբից հուզմունքի գործոնն է դեր ունեցել:

----------


## Werder Bremen

Տեսնենք մերոնք ոնց հանդես կգան վաղ:Հուսով լինենք,որ վաղը մի քանի ոսկի էլ կավելաղնենք ընդհանուր քանակին:

----------


## Սամվել

> *Եկեք այս թեմայում շատ գրառումներ կատարենք, այս թեմայում հաստատ վեճեր չեն լինի, բոլորիս տրամադրությունը լավա, միայն լավ բաներ կասենք-կխոսենք կուրախանանք...* 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
> Պատկերացնում եք ժաողովուրդ, Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը 75 կգ քաշային կարգում "պոկում" վարժությունում չի կարողացել բաձրացնել 115 կգ ծանրաձողը և ստացել է «0» միավոր: Բայց "հրում" վարժությունում  141 կգ ծանրաձողը բարձրացնել է և արժանացել փոքր ոսկե մեդալի:
> Հավանաբար սկզբից հուզմունքի գործոնն է դեր ունեցել:


Իրականում Պոկում շատ ավելի բարդ Վարժություն է քան հրումը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Արիացի

Մի լավ լուր էի ուզում գրել, չիմացա ուր գրեմ, որոշեցի սպորտային նորությունների թեմա բացել:  :Smile: 




> *Առաքել Միրզոյանը փայլուն հանդես եկավ Բուխարեստում*
> 
> Եվրոպայի ծանրամարտի առաջնությունում առաջինը պայքարի մեջ ներգրավված հայ բանակային մարզիկ, հանրահայտ Օգսեն Միրզոյանի որդի Առաքել Միրզոյանը, կարողացավ մինչև 69 կիլոգրամ քաշային կարգում հռչակվել Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն:
> 
> 20-ամյա Առաքելը պոկում վարժությունում ցուցադրեց 151 կիլոգրամ արդյունք և մեկ կիլոգրամով առաջ անցավ ռումինացի Նինել Միկուլեսկույից:
> 
> Առաքելի հիմնական մրցակիցը, սակայն, ֆրանսիացի Վենսելաս Դաբայան էր, ով շատ ավելի ուժեղ է հրում վարժությունում: Փորձառու Դաբայան այստեղ տիրացավ փոքր ոսկե մեդալի՝ ցուցադրած 186 կիլոգրամ արդյունքով:
> 
> Առաքելը, սակայն, միայն մեկ կիլոգրամ պարտվեց Դաբայային հրում վարժությունում և, 336 կգ ընդհանուր արդյունքով, հռչակվեց Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն: Ֆրանսիացին հետ մնաց նրանից 3 կիլոգրամով: Երրորդ տեղը գրավեց Վլադիսլավ Լուկանինը Ռուսաստանից /330 կիլոգրամ/:
> ...

----------

Ambrosine (08.04.2009), Ceceron (08.04.2009), Monk (08.04.2009), Surveyr (08.04.2009), Taurus (09.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (16.04.2009), Չիպ (08.04.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Ով գիտի, երբ ու որ ժամերին են ցույց տալու?

----------


## Monk

> Ով գիտի, երբ ու որ ժամերին են ցույց տալու?


Այսօրվանը ժամը 20:00-ին էին սկսել, բայց ընդհատեցին ու ասեցին, որ կշարունակեն Հայլուրից ու Որբերը սերիալից հետո: Չնայած Դալուզյանի գործերն էնքան էլ լավ չէին. պոկում վարժությունում 4-րդն էր 100 կգ-ով, իսկ նրանից առաջ գտնվողները ավարտել էին 103, 107 և 108 կգ-ներով:

----------

Taurus (09.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պատկերացնում եք 69 կիլոգրամ քաշային կարգում արդեն երեք ուժեղ ծանրամարտիկ ունենք` Արա Խաչատրյանը,Գևորգ Դավթյանն ու արդեն նաև Առաքել Միրզոյանը :Hands Up:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մենակ ես չհասկացա, թե ինչի էինք երկրորդ կազմով հանդես գալիս, օլիմպիական բրոնզե մեդալակիրներն օրինակ ու՞ր են: Կարող ա՞ ուրիշ տուրնիր կա ավելի կարևոր մոտ ժամանակներս, ուժերը խնայում են  :Think:

----------


## Monk

> Պատկերացնում եք 69 կիլոգրամ քաշային կարգում արդեն երեք ուժեղ ծանրամարտիկ ունենք` Արա Խաչատրյանը,Գևորգ Դավթյանն ու արդեն նաև Առաքել Միրզոյանը


Արա Խաչատրյանն ու Գևորգ Դավթյանն ավելի ծանր քաշում են: Առաքել Միրզոյանը փոքր Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանի հետ է նույն քաշում:  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.04.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Մենակ ես չհասկացա, թե ինչի էինք երկրորդ կազմով հանդես գալիս, օլիմպիական բրոնզե մեդալակիրներն օրինակ ու՞ր են: Կարող ա՞ ուրիշ տուրնիր կա ավելի կարևոր մոտ ժամանակներս, ուժերը խնայում են


Մենակ փոքր Տ. Մարտիրոսյանի համար ասեցին, որ ինչ-որ առողջական խնդիրներ ունի, մյուսների մասին տեղյակ չեմ: Բայց դե էդքան էլ սխալ չի նոր դեմքեր հանելը, մանավանդ որ Առաքել Միրզոյանի պարագան լրիվ արդարացրեց:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մենակ ես չհասկացա, թե ինչի էինք երկրորդ կազմով հանդես գալիս, օլիմպիական բրոնզե մեդալակիրներն օրինակ ու՞ր են: Կարող ա՞ ուրիշ տուրնիր կա ավելի կարևոր մոտ ժամանակներս, ուժերը խնայում են


Ոնց որ բոլորն էլ վնասվածքներ ունեն: Լուրերը տենց են գրում:

----------


## Արիացի

Մելինե Դալուզյանը չորրորդ տեղն է գրավել ծանրամարտի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում

/PanARMENIAN.Net/ Հայ ծանրորդ Մելինե Դալուզյանը (63 կգ ք/կ) չորրորդ տեղն է զբաղեցրել Բուխարեստում ընթացող ծանրամարտի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում: Երկու վարժությունների արդյունքում 20-ամյա մարզուհին բարձրացրել է 228 կգ` (պոկում`100, հրում` 128 կգ) հավաքելով 284,5 միավոր:

63 կգ քաշային կարգում Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն է դարձել թուրք ծանրորդ Սիբել Սիմսեկը, որը երկու վարժությունների գումարում բարձրացրեց 236 կգ: Արծաթե մեդալ է նվաճել նորվեգուհի Ռուտ Կասիրյեն: Բրոնզե մրցանակակիր է դարձել ռուսաստանցի Սվետլանա Ծառուկաեւան:

Նշենք, որ Դալուզյանն անհաջող հանդես եկավ Եվրոպայի անցյալ տարվա առաջնության համեմատ, որ կայացավ Իտալիայի Լինյանո քաղաքում: Լինյանոյում հայ ծանրորդը բարձրացրեց 235 կգ (107 կգ պոկում, եւ 128 կգ հրում) եւ, գերազանցելով թրքուհի Սիբել Սիմսեկին (226կգ` 105+121), նվաճեց ոսկե մեդալ:

Այդպիսով, Դալուզյանն, ոսկե մեդալներ նվաճելով Եվրոպայի նախորդ երկու առաջնություններում, չկարողացավ կրկնել իր հաջողությունն երրորդ անգամ:

 :Sad:

----------


## Monk

> Մելինե Դալուզյանը չորրորդ տեղն է գրավել ծանրամարտի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում
> 
> /PanARMENIAN.Net/ Հայ ծանրորդ Մելինե Դալուզյանը (63 կգ ք/կ) չորրորդ տեղն է զբաղեցրել Բուխարեստում ընթացող ծանրամարտի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում: Երկու վարժությունների արդյունքում 20-ամյա մարզուհին բարձրացրել է 228 կգ` (պոկում`100, հրում` 128 կգ) հավաքելով 284,5 միավոր:
> 
> 63 կգ քաշային կարգում Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն է դարձել թուրք ծանրորդ Սիբել Սիմսեկը, որը երկու վարժությունների գումարում բարձրացրեց 236 կգ: Արծաթե մեդալ է նվաճել նորվեգուհի Ռուտ Կասիրյեն: Բրոնզե մրցանակակիր է դարձել ռուսաստանցի Սվետլանա Ծառուկաեւան:
> 
> Նշենք, որ Դալուզյանն անհաջող հանդես եկավ Եվրոպայի անցյալ տարվա առաջնության համեմատ, որ կայացավ Իտալիայի Լինյանո քաղաքում: Լինյանոյում հայ ծանրորդը բարձրացրեց 235 կգ (107 կգ պոկում, եւ 128 կգ հրում) եւ, գերազանցելով թրքուհի Սիբել Սիմսեկին (226կգ` 105+121), նվաճեց ոսկե մեդալ:
> 
> Այդպիսով, Դալուզյանն, ոսկե մեդալներ նվաճելով Եվրոպայի նախորդ երկու առաջնություններում, չկարողացավ կրկնել իր հաջողությունն երրորդ անգամ:


Երկամարտում և պոկում վարժությունում Դալուզյանն իհարկե չորրորդ տեղն է զբաղեցրել, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հրում վարժությունում փոքր արծաթը շահել է:

----------


## Արիացի

> Երկամարտում և պոկում վարժությունում Դալուզյանն իհարկե չորրորդ տեղն է զբաղեցրել, բայց այնուամենայնիվ հրում վարժությունում փոքր արծաթը շահել է:


Հա? Գոնե դա լավա:  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում, ինքը երկար բացակայել էր վնասվածքի պատճառով ու նկատելի էր, որ անվստահ է: Հուսով եմ մյուսները ավելի լավ հանդես կգան:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նոր Նազիկ Ավդալյանը պոկում վարժությունում արծաթ տարավ,իսկ շարունակությունը 22:40 են ցույց տալու :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

երեկ քունս տարավ մինչև վերջ չնայեցի, տղեքը ինչ արեցին?

----------


## Արիացի

*Ոսկին զիջեց Ռուսաստանին*
3-րդ տարին անընդմեջ Հայաստանին չի հաջողվում Ծանրամարտի Եվրոպայի առաջնության թիմային պայքարում գրավել 1-ին հորիզոնականը: Այս տարի հայ ծանրորդները անհամեմատ համեստ ելույթներ են ունենում:

Կանանց պայքարում 69 կգ քաշային Նազիկ Ավդալյանը դարձավ Եվրոպայի փոխչեմպիոն: Նազիկը կարող էր դառնալ չեմպիոն, սակայն հրում վարժությունում չկարողացավ բարձրացնել 145 կգ-անոց ծանրաձողը եւ երկամարտի 289 կգ արդյունքով գրավեց 2-րդ հորիզոնականը: 301 կգ արդյունքով Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն դարձավ Ռուսաստանի ներկայացուցիչ Օկսանա Սլիվենկոն: Լավագույն եռյակը եզրափակեց Ռուսաստանի մեկ այլ ներկայացուցիչ Տատյանա Մատվեեւան:

Տղամարդկանց 85 կգ քաշայինների պայքարում Հայաստանը առաջին անգամ ներկայացրին Գեւորգ Պողոսյանը եւ Արամ Անդրիկյանը: Այս քաշային կարգում Եվրոպայի նախորդ առաջնությունում չեմպիոն էր դարձել Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը, որը այս տարի լավ մարզավիճակում չէ եւ բաց է թողնում առաջնությունը:

Տիգրանին փոխարինած ավելի երիտասարդ հայ ծանրորդները չկարողացան արժանանալ մեդալի: Գեւորգ Պողոսյանը երկամարտի 427 կգ արդյունքով հայտնվեց 9-րդ հորիզոնականում, իսկ 421 կգ-ով նրան հաջորդեց Արամ Ադրիկյանը:

Չեմպիոնի կոչումը նվաճեց Ռուսաստանի ներկայացուցիչ Ալեքսեյ Յուֆկինը, որը երկամարտում բարձրացրեց 440 կգ: Արծաթե մեդալի արժանացավ Ադրբեջանի ներկայացուցիչ Ինտիղամ Զաիրովը, իսկ լավագույն եռյակը եզրափակեց Միկալա Նովիկան (Բելառուս):

Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայաստանի հավաքականի կազմում առայժմ միակ ոսկե մեդալը նվաճել է 69 կգ քաշային Առաքել Միրզոյանը:

_a1+_

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Ոսկին զիջեց Ռուսաստանին*
> 3-րդ տարին անընդմեջ Հայաստանին չի հաջողվում Ծանրամարտի Եվրոպայի առաջնության թիմային պայքարում գրավել 1-ին հորիզոնականը: 
> _a1+_


Մեր լրագրողները հայերեն խոսալը մոռացել են: Անտեղյակ մարդը կարդա կհասկանա, որ 3 տարի ա չենք կարում առաջին տեղ գրավել, այնինչ նախորդ երկու տարին առաջինն ենք եղել:

----------

Morpheus_NS (10.04.2009), Արիացի (10.04.2009), Լեո (08.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.04.2010)

----------


## Monk

Այսօր Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանն է դուրս մրցման: Երեկ մեր հաղորդավարը (կարծեմ Գիլոյանն էր), մի 10 անգամ ասաց այդ մասին, ոչ մի անգամ չասաց, թե որ ժամին է լինելու հեռարձակումը: Ինչ որ մեկը ժամը գիտի?

----------


## Taurus

> Այսօր Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանն է դուրս մրցման: Երեկ մեր հաղորդավարը (կարծեմ Գիլոյանն էր), մի 10 անգամ ասաց այդ մասին, ոչ մի անգամ չասաց, թե որ ժամին է լինելու հեռարձակումը: Ինչ որ մեկը ժամը գիտի?


ծրագրով գրած ա  17.30, 22.10, 04.40

aman himayaaa

----------

Monk (10.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ծրագրով գրած ա  17.30, 22.10, 04.40
> 
> aman himayaaa


Էսի երեկվա տղամարդկանց մրցումնա...

----------


## Gayl

Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյան հենց նոր դառավ ծանրամարտի աշխարհի փողչեմպիոն :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
 :Bux: 
 :Bux:

----------

Ambrosine (27.11.2009), davidus (24.11.2009), Farfalla (24.11.2009), h.s. (24.11.2009), may (26.11.2009), Ungrateful (24.11.2009), Yellow Raven (24.11.2009), Արիացի (24.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (24.11.2009), Մանուլ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ի դեպ, մեր երկրորդ փոխրեմպիոնն էր մրցասպարեզում ու երկրորդ աշխարհի փոխչեմպիոնն ունեցանք :Smile: 

Առաքել Միրզոյանն ու Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը ընդհանուր առմամբ Հայաստանին թիմային հաշվարկում արդեն բերել են 3 արծաթե ու 1 բրոնզե մեդալ :Smile:

----------

davidus (24.11.2009), h.s. (24.11.2009), may (26.11.2009), Ungrateful (24.11.2009), Արիացի (24.11.2009), Մանուլ (24.11.2009)

----------


## may

> Ի դեպ, մեր երկրորդ փոխրեմպիոնն էր մրցասպարեզում ու երկրորդ աշխարհի փոխչեմպիոնն ունեցանք
> 
> Առաքել Միրզոյանն ու Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը ընդհանուր առմամբ Հայաստանին թիմային հաշվարկում արդեն բերել են 3 արծաթե ու 1 բրոնզե մեդալ

----------

Venus (28.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Քիչ առաջ Նազիկ Ավդալյանը ծանրամարտի աշխարհի առաջնությունում հաղթող ճանաչվեց հրում և պոկում վարժություններում և Հայաստանին բերեց 3 ոսկեր մեդալ:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (27.11.2009), comet (27.11.2009), erewanski (27.11.2009), h.s. (27.11.2009), Monk (27.11.2009), Surveyr (27.11.2009), Արևհատիկ (27.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (27.11.2009)

----------


## comet

Նազիկ Ավդալյանը ծանրամարտի աշխարհի առաջնությունում 3 ոսկի մեդալ բերեց: Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------

erewanski (27.11.2009), Yellow Raven (27.11.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Կեցցե Նազիկ Ավդալյանը, փայլուն էր: Շնորհավորում եմ :Bux:

----------

Legolas (27.11.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

Շնորհավոր Նազիկին ու բոլորիս  հալալա  :Yahoo: 

 Երգրիս պատիվը կնանիք են բարձր պահում  :Jpit: 

 Կստատի ,   կանանց բասկետբոլի  «Հատիս» ակումբը «Բեշիկթաշի» դմփունը հանելա       +23 միավորով  :Yes:

----------

Ambrosine (27.11.2009), erewanski (27.11.2009), Monk (27.11.2009), Yellow Raven (27.11.2009), Արիացի (27.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (27.11.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Շնորհավոր Նազիկին ու բոլորիս  հալալա 
> 
>  Երգրիս պատիվը կնանիք են բարձր պահում 
> 
>  Կստատի ,   կանանց բասկետբոլի  «Հատիս» ակումբը «Բեշիկթաշի» դմփունը հանելա       +23 միավորով


Լավ է մեր գեղեցիկ սեռն էլ կա, պատիվներս բարձր են պահում:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (27.11.2009), Արիացի (27.11.2009)

----------


## urartu

ապրի Նազիկը հալալա իրեն, ես նրա ցավն էլ տանեմ, համ մեր երկրի, համ մեր քաղաքի պատիվը բարձր պահեց, ՄՈԼՈԴԵՑ :Hands Up:

----------

erewanski (27.11.2009), Venus (27.11.2009)

----------


## Farfalla

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo: 
ապրի Նազիկը
վերջապես ոսկի էլ ունեցանք  :Yahoo:

----------

Angelochek Pushisti (27.11.2009), erewanski (27.11.2009), Legolas (27.11.2009)

----------


## Venus

Այո ապրի Նազիկ Ավդալյանը շմորհավորում եմ մեր համաքաղաքացի չեմպինուհուն :Clapping:  :Bux: 

Տարոսը մյուսներին  :Jpit:

----------

Legolas (27.11.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Միանում եմ շնորհավորանքներին :Hands Up:

----------

erewanski (27.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Smile:

----------

erewanski (27.11.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ապրի Նազիկը: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս

 :Bux:

----------

erewanski (27.11.2009)

----------


## erewanski

ԲՐԱՎՈ Նազիկ  ԲՐԱՎՈ Հատիս

----------


## Ներսես_AM



----------

may (28.11.2009), Nareco (28.11.2009), Venus (28.11.2009), Աբելյան (28.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (28.11.2009)

----------


## xaker00

Ժող ջաաննն....  ես համարյա 2 տարի ես բաժնում գրառում չեք արել՞՞՞
Այսօր ՆԱԶԻԿ ԱՎԴԱԼՅԱՆԸ դարձավ Չեմպիոն...Նվաճելով 3 Ոսկե մեդալ.. :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------

armenianfootballfans.ru (23.12.2009), Yellow Raven (24.12.2009), Հենո (27.11.2009)

----------


## Nareco



----------

Venus (28.11.2009), Աբելյան (28.11.2009), Լեո (28.11.2009)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Հենց նոր ծանրամարտի առաջնությունում Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը երկակի առաջնությունում 267կգ ընդհանուր քաշով  վերցրեց բրոնզե մեդալ: Էլի վատ չէ: Շնորհավորում եմ: :Bux:

----------

Արևհատիկ (28.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (28.11.2009), Հարդ (29.11.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ապրեն մեր շտանգիստները: :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (13.05.2010)

----------


## Venus

Վատ չի շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile:  
Բայց թե Նազիկի ոսկին ինչպես ասում է Կարեն Գիլոյանը «փառահեղ է»  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Այսպիսով մեր հավաքականն ավարտեց իր ելույթները Գոյանգում՝ 3 ոսկե, 4 արծաթե ու 5 բրոնզե մեդալ բերելով Հայասատն :Smile: 
Կարծում եմ փայլուն արդյունք է  ու էս առաջնությունը դարձավ լավագույններից մեկը մեր համար :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (28.11.2009), h.s. (28.11.2009), Yeghoyan (28.11.2009), Արիացի (29.11.2009)

----------


## Venus

Փաստորեն վերջ, էլ մասնակից չունե՞նք : դե ինչ շատ լավ արդյունքներ են կարծում եմ, ընդհանուր թիմային հաշվարկով նորից 3-րդ տեղու՞մ ենք  :Think:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.11.2009)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

*Շնորհավոր*


 :Bux:

----------


## Gayl

> Հենց նոր ծանրամարտի առաջնությունում Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը երկակի առաջնությունում 267կգ ընդհանուր քաշով  վերցրեց բրոնզե մեդալ: Էլի վատ չէ: Շնորհավորում եմ:


Փո՞քր բրոնզ:

----------


## Farfalla

> Փո՞քր բրոնզ:


եթե 267կգ ընդհանուր քաշով է վերցրել, ուրեմն մեծ բրոնզ է  :Smile: 
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> եթե 267կգ ընդհանուր քաշով է վերցրել, ուրեմն մեծ բրոնզ է 
> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս


Գրելուց հետո նկատեցի:
Շնորհավոր հայեր:

----------


## murmushka

«ԼՈՄԿՎԱԾ» ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ
Поделиться
 Вчера, в 23:29
... Մոտ 10-15 ընկերներով, շունչներս պահած հետեւում էինք Նազիկի ելույթին, ու պատկերացրեք մեր ուրախությունը, երբ հայ մարզուհին դառնում է աշխարհի չեմպիոն: Բայց հանկարծ էկրանից հնչում է Հայաստանի ծանրամարտի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ Սամվել Խաչատրյանի բղավոցը` «պարոն Ծառուկյան, էս քո համար է, ծնունդիդ նվեր»: Մի տեսակ սառը ցնցուղի էֆեկտ ստացվեց. հաղթանակը փաստորեն մերը չէ, այլ օլիմպիական կոմիտեի նախագահինն է, առավել եւս` ծնունդի նվերն է: Ընդամենը 2 օր առաջ Ղազախստանի մարզուհին դարձավ աշխարհի չեմպիոն, ու նրանց մարզիչն ամբողջ ձայնով գոռում էր` Ղազախստան, Ղազախստան, իսկ մեր մարզուհու հաղթանակի դեպքում Հայաստանի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը տալիս է միայն Ծառուկյանի անունը: Հասկանալի է, իհարկե, մարդը իր ստրուկի հոգեբանությամբ ուղղակի «փող է կպցնում»: Բայց նաեւ փչացնում է հաղթանակից ուրախանալու մեր «սահմանադրական» իրավունքը: Մեր երկրի անունը Հայաստան է, ոչ թե Ծառուկյան, ու հաղթանակները անձնավորելով` առաջին հերթին իրենք իրենց են դնում ծաղրածուի, հացակերի տեղ: Իսկ ֆեդերացիայի նախագահին էլ կարելի է բացատրել, որ ծննդյան նվերը գնում են, առնում եւ ոչ թե, մեղմ ասած, «հարսով փեսուն լավություն են անում»: Ընդամենը մեկ օր առաջ բասկետբոլի կանանց «Հատիս» թիմը Ստամբուլում հաղթանակի հասավ տեղի «Բեշիքթաշի» նկատմամբ: Երեկ հաջողվեց զրուցել մեր թիմի ղեկավարների հետ, որոնք պատմեցին, որ հանդիպումից առաջ ամբողջ թիմով այցելել են Ցեղասպանության թանգարան, ուր «Հատիսի»` ազգությամբ ոչ հայ բասկետբոլիստուհիները ծանոթացել են հայ ժողովրդին բաժին հասած մեծ արհավիրքի պատմությանը: Ու ահա «Բեշիքթաշ»-«Հատիս» հանդիպման երկրորդ կեսի ընթացքում, երբ մրցավարները սկսել են ակնհայտորեն պաշտպանել տանտերերին, յուրաքանչյուր վաստակած միավորից հետո «Հատիսի» մարզուհիները մոտեցել են իրար ու բղավել` «Հայաստանի համար, Ցեղասպանության դիմաց»: Ու սա, նորից եմ կրկնում, ազգությամբ ոչ հայ մարդիկ են ասում` ամերիկուհի, ուկրաինուհի, ռուս եւ սերբ: Իսկ Հայաստանի Հանրային հեռուստաընկերության եթերից, այն էլ` պատմական հաղթանակից հետո, հնչում է «ծնունդիդ նվեր, Ծառուկյան» արտահայտությունը: Ինչեւէ: Նազիկ Ավդալյանը աշխարհի չեմպիոն է, ու խորագույն պատիվ ու հարգանք մեր մարզուհուն:

ԱՐՄԵՆ ՆԻԿՈՂՈՍՅԱՆ
www.hzh.am
28-11-2009

----------

Chuk (29.11.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Թող ամեն նմանատիպ հաղթանակից հետո գոռան Ծառուկյանի անունը, ես համաձայն եմ:
Ի՞նչ ա, ո՞վ ա Մարդը անում ա, կարար չաներ !

----------


## ministr

> Թող ամեն նմանատիպ հաղթանակից հետո գոռան Ծառուկյանի անունը, ես համաձայն եմ:
> Ի՞նչ ա, ո՞վ ա Մարդը անում ա, կարար չաներ !


Բայց նայած թե ինչ գոռան... Եթե որոշեր գոռալ ասենք "Շնորհակալություն Ծառուկյան" կհասկանայի, որովհետև Ծառուկյանը մեծ գործա արել հայկական սպորտի համար` վերականգնելով քանդուքարափ եղած սպորտդպրոցները, բազաները և այլն:Նույնիսկ գործն այնտեղ էր հասել, որ դրսից մարզիկներ հրավիրեց որ Հայաստանի համար մեդալներ նվաճեն, քանի դեռ մենք չենք կարողանում:
 ԲԱՅՑ, այդ հաղթանակները Հայաստանինն են, ոչ թե Ծառուկյանինը: Վստահ եմ, որ Ծառուկյանը նույնպես գիտի սա, ու այն ինչ որ անում է, անում է Հայաստանի համար, դրա մեջ գտնելով հպարտություն իր համար: Իսկ այ էդ ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ կոչվածի արածը շատ ու շատ տգեղ էր... նախ դա քո հաղթանակը չի որ նվիրես, հաղթանակը նվիրումա ՀԱՂԹՈՂԸ: Ստեղ են ասել, ով **-ի ով գնա սանատորիա: Նազիկն ու մարզիչը ամբողջ օրը վիզ դնեն, ամեն մի լրացուցիչ բարձրացված կիլոգրամի համար աշխարհով մեկ լինի, իսկ սա իրա սեղանի հետևից վեր կենա գա, ու հաղթանակ սեփականաշնորհի հերիք չի, դեռ մի բան էլ նվիրի: Տեսնես ինչի էր տենց ուրախացել? Նրա համար, որ էս ոսկու համար Ծառուկյանից կլոր գումարա ստանալու կամ մեքենա? Նման մտածելակերպով հաստատ նրա համար չէր ուրախանալու, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը տարիների դադարից հետո նորից աշխարհի չեմպիոնա ունենում:

----------

murmushka (29.11.2009)

----------


## armenianfootballfans.ru

Հալա Իրան Սաղիս Ուրախացրեց :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## yerevanci

*Նազիկ Ավդալյանը ձեռքի վնասվածք ունի
*


Ապրիլի 2-11-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում Բելառուսի մայրաքաղաք Մինսկում տեղի կունենան Եվրոպայի ծանրամարտի տղամարդկանց և կանանց առաջնությունները: Հայաստանի ծանրամարտի ֆեդերացիայից հայտնեցին, որ եվրոպական ստուգատեսում Հայաստանը կներկայացնեն 9 մարզիկներ` Սմբատ Մարգարյանը (56 կգ), Առաքել Միրզոյանը (77 կգ), Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը (77 կգ), Գևորգ Պողոսյանը (85 կգ), Էդգար Գևորգյանը (85 կգ), Արթուր Բաբայանը (105 կգ) և Ռուբեն Ալեքսանյանը (105+ կգ): 
Կանանց մրցումներում հանդես կգան միայն Մելինե Դալուզյանն ու Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը: Աշխարհի չեմպիոն Նազիկ Ավդալյանը, ըստ մեր տեղեկությունների, ձեռքի վնասվածք ունի, ուստի չի ընդգրկվել Մինսկ մեկնող պատվիրակության կազմում:
Նշենք նաև, որ Հայաստանի ծանրամարտի տղամարդկանց հավաքականն այժմ ուսումնամարզական հավաք է անցկացնում Ծաղկաձորում, իսկ Մելինեն ու Հռիփսիմեն նախապատրաստվում են Աբովյանում: 
Վերջին հավաքը Հայաստանի ծանրորդները կանցկացնեն հենց մրցավայրում: Նախատեսված է, որ ծանրամարտի մեր պատվիրակությունը Բելառուսի մայրաքաղաք կմեկնի մարտի 18-ին:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> *Այսօր կմեկնարկի Եվրոպայի ծանրամարտի առաջնությունը*
> 
> Այսօր Բելառուսի մայրաքաղաք Մինսկում կմեկնարկի ծանրամարտի 2010 թ. Եվրոպայի մեծահասակների առաջնությունը: Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց և կանանց հավաքականները, որոնք մարտի 18-ից ուսումնամարզական հավաք են անցկացնում Բելառուսում, հանդես կգան ստորև նշված հաջորդականությամբ:
> Ապրիլի 5-ին 56 կգ քաշային կարգում մրցահարթակ դուրս կգա Սմբատ Մարգարյանը, ապրիլի 8-ին` Տիգրան Գ. Մարտիրոսյանը (77 կգ), ապրիլի 9-ին` Գևորիկ Պողոսյանը և Արա Խաչատրյանը (85 կգ), իսկ ապրիլի 11-ին` Արթուր Բաբայանը (105 կգ) և Ռուբեն Ալեքսանյանը (105+ կգ):
> Աղջիկների հավաքականից ծանրամարտի 2010 թվականի Եվրոպայի մեծահասակների առաջնությանը մասնակցելու են երկու մարզիկներ:
> Ապրիլի 7-ին ելույթ կունենա 69 կգ քաշային կարգում հանդես եկող Մելինե Դալուզյանը, իսկ ապրիլի 10-ին` Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը (75 կգ):
> Ավելացնենք, որ հայաստանյան պատվիրակությունը ղեկավարում է ՀՀ ծանրամարտի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ Սամվել Խաչատրյանը:


աղբյուր

----------

Yellow Raven (02.04.2010)

----------


## mtrjmp

Հույս ունենանք, որ մերոնք լավ հանդես կգան. Եվրոպան հեշտ ա, որովհետև ասիացիներ չկան ու մյուսներն էլ երկրորդ կազմով են հանդես գալիս, բայց աղջիկները ավելի լավն են:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Երեկ  56 կգ քաշային կարգում  Սմբատ Մարգարյանը պոկում վարժությունում արձանագրեց 109 կգ արդյունք, իսկ հրում վարժությունում` 146 կգ: Երկամարտի 255 կգ ցուցանիշով Սմբատը նվաճեց Եվրոպայի փոխչեմպիոն կոչումը:
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս այս հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Bux:

----------

Ambrosine (08.04.2010), davidus (06.04.2010), h.s. (06.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Monk (09.04.2010), Yellow Raven (06.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (06.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

:Yahoo:  Ժող շնորհավորում եմ  :Bux: 

Այսօր 77 կգ քաշային կարգում Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը երկամարտի առաջնությունում նվաճեց Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը:

----------

A.r.p.i. (08.04.2010), Ambrosine (08.04.2010), Ariadna (10.04.2010), Gayl (08.04.2010), h.s. (09.04.2010), may (09.04.2010), Minerva (09.04.2010), Monk (09.04.2010), yerevanci (09.04.2010), Լեո (08.04.2010), Մանուլ (08.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (08.04.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ափսոս համաշխարհային ռեկորդը *այս անգամ* չստացվեց...

----------

A.r.p.i. (08.04.2010), Gayl (08.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Ժող շնորհավորում եմ 
> 
> Այսօր 77 կգ քաշային կարգում Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը երկամարտի առաջնությունում նվաճեց Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը:


Ուռա,  մեր  մարզիկը  բացարձակ  առավելությամբ  առաջատարնա՝  360 կգ :Hands Up: ,  մինչդեռ  երկրորդ  տեղում՝ 351 կգ  էր :LOL:

----------


## Venus

ՈՒՌԱ՜՜՜  :Yahoo: 
Տիգրան Գևորգի Մարտիրոսյանը, իմ համաքաղաքացին, երեկ ծանրամարտի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում՝ Բելառուսի մայրաքաղաք Մինսկում, նվաճեց 3 ոսկի ու հռչակվեց Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն  :Hands Up: 


Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս, իսկ 2-րդ տեղում է լեհաստանցի ծանրամարտիկ ՝ Շռամյակը,  3-րդում` բելառուս Չեռնյակը:

----------

A.r.p.i. (09.04.2010), h.s. (09.04.2010), Minerva (09.04.2010), yerevanci (09.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.04.2010)

----------


## Venus

Այսօր մրցասպարեզ են դուրս գալու նորից 2 գյումրեցիներ՝ Մելինե Դալուզյանն ու Արա Խաչատրյանը, հաջողություն նրանց ...  :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (09.04.2010), Minerva (09.04.2010), yerevanci (09.04.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

Շնորհավորում  եմ  բոլորիս,  որովհետև  ոսկին  կրկին  մերն  է,  արծաթը  ևս,  կեցցեն  մեր  մարզիկները :Bux: 
մեր  հրաշք  մարզիկներն  են  Գևորգ  Պետրոսյան/ոսկի/,   Արա  Խաչատրյան/արծաթ/

----------

Armen.181 (10.04.2010), Gayl (09.04.2010), Monk (09.04.2010), Yellow Raven (10.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (09.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Դե ուժեղ են էլի մեր հայերը  :Yahoo: 
Այսօր Մելինե Դովլուզյանը 69 կգ քաշային կարգում երկամարտի արդյունքում նվաճեց Եվրոպայի փոխչեմպիոնի կոչումը:
Ափսոս անձնական քաշով զիջում էր ռուս մարզուհուն  :Sad: 
85 կգ քաշային կարգում Գևորգ Պողոսյանը նվաճեց Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը, իսկ Արա Խաչատրյանը փոխչեմպիոնի կոչումը

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.04.2010), Gayl (09.04.2010), h.s. (09.04.2010), matlev (09.04.2010), Minerva (10.04.2010), Monk (09.04.2010), Yellow Raven (10.04.2010), yerevanci (09.04.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Մեր  հավաքականը*  թիմային  հաշվարկով * 6 ոսկի,  6 արծաթ  և  1 բրոնզ*  արդյունքով  *երկրորդն  է*  Թուրքիայից  հետո

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.04.2010), Monk (09.04.2010)

----------


## Venus

ՈՒՌԱ՜՜՜  :Yahoo:  երեկ մինսկումևս 2 հայ ծանրորդներ հաղթանակ տոնեցին, 85 կգ քաշային կարգում գյումրեցի Արա Խաչատրյանն ու /ճիշտն ասած բնակավայրը չեմ հիշում, դժվար անուն էր  :Think: / Գևորիկ Պողոսյանը նվաճեցին մեդալներ:
Երկամարտի արդյունքում չեմպիոն դարձավ Գևորգ Պողոսյանը, արծաթե մեդալ նվաճեց Արա Խաչատրյանը, իսկ 3-րդ տեղում բելառուս Նիկոլայ Նովիկովն է: 
Գևորգ Պողոսյանը նվաճեց նաև հրում վարժության փոքր ոսկին, իսկ Արա Խաչատրյանը պոկում վարժության փոքր բրոնզն ու հրում վարժության փոքր արծաթը: Բրավո տղաներ  :Hands Up: 


 :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.04.2010), yerevanci (10.04.2010)

----------


## Venus

Այսօր մրցասպարեզ է դուրս  գալու 75կգ քաշային  Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը, ժամը 13:00-ին , բաց չթողնեք  :Wink: 
իսկ ապրիլի 11-ին 105 կգ քաշային ՝ Արթուր Բաբայանն ու Ռուբեն Ալեքսանյանը, հուսանք նրանք նույնպես մեդալներ կնվաճեն  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ թիմային հաշվարկում Հայաստանը 2-րդն է, զիջում է մենակ Թուրքիային, իսկ 3-րդ տեղում Բելառուսն է  :Ok:

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.04.2010), yerevanci (10.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Հենց նոր 75կգ քաշային կարգում Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը երկամարտի 273կգ ընդհանուր արդյունքում դարձավ Եվրոպայի բրոնզե մեդալակիր: Շնորհավոր հայեր: :Bux:

----------

Monk (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (10.04.2010), yerevanci (10.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (10.04.2010)

----------


## davidus

> *Մեր  հավաքականը*  թիմային  հաշվարկով * 6 ոսկի,  6 արծաթ  և  1 բրոնզ*  արդյունքով  *երկրորդն  է*  Թուրքիայից  հետո


արդեն երրորդն ենք  :Sad:

----------

yerevanci (10.04.2010)

----------


## may

Եթե վիդեոների լինկ գտնեք, խնդրում եմ տեղադրեք նայենք  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

ժողովուրդ, էս օրվա ժամը 6-ի մրցումը ով ա նայել??? ինչ տեղեկություններ կան???

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> ժողովուրդ, էս օրվա ժամը 6-ի մրցումը ով ա նայել??? ինչ տեղեկություններ կան???


Էսօր ժամը 6-ին ելույթ կար? Որքան գիտեմ հայերի հաջորդ ելույթը ապրիլի 11-ին է, թե դու հայերին ի նկատի չունես?

----------


## davidus

> Էսօր ժամը 6-ին ելույթ կար? Որքան գիտեմ հայերի հաջորդ ելույթը ապրիլի 11-ին է, թե դու հայերին ի նկատի չունես?


էսօր առավոտյան որ Հռիփսիմեի ելույթը նայում էի, ոնց որ ասեց ժամը 18:00-ին ևս մի ուղիղ եթեր կա` մերոնց մասնակցությամբ: Հնարավորա լավ չեմ լսել...

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> էսօր առավոտյան որ Հռիփսիմեի ելույթը նայում էի, ոնց որ ասեց ժամը 18:00-ին ևս մի ուղիղ եթեր կա` մերոնց մասնակցությամբ: Հնարավորա լավ չեմ լսել...


Ահա, լավ չես լսել, մերոնցից մնացել են մենակ Արթուր Բաբայանը (105 կգ) և Ռուբեն Ալեքսանյանը (105+ կգ):Էն էլ ապրիլի 11-ին, բայց ժամը չգիտեմ:

----------


## davidus

> Ահա, լավ չես լսել, մերոնցից մնացել են մենակ Արթուր Բաբայանը (105 կգ) և Ռուբեն Ալեքսանյանը (105+ կգ):Էն էլ ապրիլի 11-ին, բայց ժամը չգիտեմ:


դե եթե վաղնա ուրեմն նրանցից մեկը հաստատ ժամը 18-ինա: Դա շատ լավ եմ հիշում....  իսկ առաջնության պաշտոնական սայթը գիտես?

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> դե եթե վաղնա ուրեմն նրանցից մեկը հաստատ ժամը 18-ինա: Դա շատ լավ եմ հիշում....  իսկ առաջնության պաշտոնական սայթը գիտես?


Չէ պաշտոնական սայթը չգիտեմ, նախընտրում եմ բնօրինակը նայել, քան ինտերնետից կարդալ լուրերը :Smile: : Ամեն դեպքում կարաս tert.am կամ panorama.am օգտվես: Բայց թե որ պաշտոնական սայթի անունը իմանաս, ինձ էլ տեղյակ կպահես:

----------


## Venus

ՈՒՌԱ~  :Hands Up:  երեկ Հռիփաիմե Խուրշուդյանը նվաճեց 3 բրոնզ , նորից հավաքականը մեդալներ ունի
1-ին ու 2-րդ տեղերում ռուս մարզուհիներն են ` համապատասխանաբար` 1.Նատալյա Զաբոլոտնայա , 2.Նադեժդա Եվստունկինա  :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (11.04.2010)

----------


## davidus

Աչքներս լույս... ևս 3 մեդալ... 1 մեծ արծաթ և մեկական փոքր արծաթ և ոսկի.....  :Smile:

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.04.2010), Ambrosine (11.04.2010), h.s. (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.04.2010), Դատարկություն (11.04.2010), Ձայնալար (11.04.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Աչքներս լույս... ևս 3 մեդալ... 1 մեծ արծաթ և մեկական փոքր արծաթ և ոսկի.....


*Կեցցեն  մերոնք,  Ռուբեն  Ալեքսանյանը  Եվրոպայի  փոխչեմպիոն է,  թիմային  հաշվարկով  մենք  չորրորդ  ենք*
Արդեն  վերջ,  վերջացավ  Եվրոպայի  առաջնությունը,  ,  մեր  մարզիկներն  ու  մարզիչները  առաջիկա  գիշերը  կվերադառնան  հայրենիք

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.04.2010), Agni (11.04.2010), davidus (12.04.2010), h.s. (11.04.2010), Monk (11.04.2010), Yellow Raven (11.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.04.2010), Դատարկություն (11.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

:Yahoo: 
Շնորհավոր մեզ :Smile:  Վանաձորցին մեր կողքի շենքերումա ապրում :Jpit: , ափսոս մեդալ չհաղթեց :Sad: , իրա համար եմ մի քիչ տխուր, մեկ էլ, որ գերծանր քաշայինի մեծ ոսկին չտարանք :Sad:  Չնայած դրան, շատ ուրախ եմ  :Yahoo:

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.04.2010), Ձայնալար (11.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Վերջապես պրծանք :Good:  Ժողովուրդ , իսկ առաջին 3 հորիզոնականներում որ երկրներն են?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հրաշալի թիմ ունենք, տղամարդիկ ընդհանրապես առանց մի շարք առաջատաների մասնակցեցին ու այսպիսի թայլուն արդյունք: Կանանցից էլ չկար Նազիկ Ավդալյանը:
Կարևորը հիանալի շանսեր ունենք աշխարհի առաջնությունում :Love:

----------

Արևհատիկ (11.04.2010), Դատարկություն (12.04.2010), Ձայնալար (11.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Վերջապես պրծանք Ժողովուրդ , իսկ առաջին 3 հորիզոնականներում որ երկրներն են?


Լավ, էլ իմացա :Yes: 
1.Ռուսաստան- 4ոսկի,4արծաթ,1բրոնզ
2.Թուրքիա- 4ոսկի, 2 բրոնզ
3.Բելառուս- 3 ոսկի,5բրոնզ
4.*Հայաստան*-2ոսկի,4արծաթ, 1 բրոնզ

----------

Chilly (13.04.2010), davidus (12.04.2010), Gayl (12.04.2010), Yellow Raven (12.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.04.2010), Դատարկություն (12.04.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ժող Ծանրամարտի ժամանակ, որ մի հատ երաժշտությունա հնչում, դա Ծանրամարտի Եվրոպայի առաջնության հիմնա՞ :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լավ, էլ իմացա
> 1.Ռուսաստան- 4ոսկի,4արծաթ,1բրոնզ
> 2.Թուրքիա- 4ոսկի, 2 բրոնզ
> 3.Բելառուս- 3 ոսկի,5բրոնզ
> 4.*Հայաստան*-2ոսկի,4արծաթ, 1 բրոնզ


Իսկ ընդհանուր հաշվարկով(այսինքն փոքր մեդալներն էլ հաշվարկված) ո՞ր տեղում ենք  :Smile:

----------


## DavitH

կարծեմ 2-րդ բայց հաստատ չի

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս ու ուզում եմ ասեմ որ իրանցով հպարտանում եմ/ ու թող մեր ֆուտբոլի հավաքականը իրանցից օրինակ վերցնի/ 
իսկական թասիբով մարդիկ են հալալ ա իրանց

----------

Gayl (13.04.2010), yerevanci (13.04.2010), Հարդ (24.09.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Իսկ ընդհանուր հաշվարկով(այսինքն փոքր մեդալներն էլ հաշվարկված) ո՞ր տեղում ենք


Ընդհանուր  հաշվարկով  էլ  4-րդն  ենք
http://armsport.am/am/news/3/41/6970/

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական.* *Ծանրամարտ և Նորից վերականգնում ենք մեր դիրքերը ծանրամարտում թեմաները միացվել են: Միացված թեման վերանվանվել է «Հայկական ծանրամարտ» և տեղափոխվել «Հայկական սպորտ» ենթաբաժին:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մայիսի 23-ի գիշերը «Զվարթնոց» օդանավակայանում, Վալենսիայից վերադարձող Հայաստանի ծանրամարտի պատանեկան հավաքականին դիմավորելիս, սրտի կաթվածից հանկարծամահ է եղել Հայաստանի ծանրամարտի ազգային հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ, ՀՀ ֆիզկուլտուրայի և սպորտի վաստակավոր գործիչ և մարզիչ գյումրեցի 51 -ամյա Աշոտ Մխիթարյանը:



Այս մասին հայտնում է ՀՀ սպորտի և երիտասարդության հարցերով նախարարության պաշտոնական կայքը։


Նա 2006 թվականից գլխավորում էր ՀՀ ծանրամարտի ազգային հավաքականը, որը Պեկինի օլիմպիական խաղերից հայրենիք վերադարձավ երեք բրոնզե մեդալ նվաճած:

Ա. Մխիթարյանի ղեկավարությամբ հայ ծանրորդները տասնյակ հաղթանակներ են տոնել աշխարհի, Եվրոպայի առաջնություններում   և միջազգային բարձրագույն կարգի այլ մրցաշարերում:

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սպորտի և երիտասարդության նախարարությունը խոր վշտով ցավակցում է Աշոտ Մխիթարյանի ընտանիքի անդամներին, հարազատներին և բարեկամներին և նրանց հետ միասին սգում անվանի մարզչի կորուստը:

Աղբյուրը

----------

Չամիչ (24.05.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սպորտի միջազգային ֆեդերացիան որոշում է կայացնել միացնել ծանրամարտ ու բռնցքամարտ մարզաձևերը, այսուհետ այն կկոչվի ծանրաբռնցքամարտ :Smile: 

Աղբյուր` չկա :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Աշոտ Մխիթարյանի մահվան գույժը շատ տհաճ էր լսել :Sad:  Ցավակցում եմ, էս մարդը շատ սիրտ ու հոգի դրեց մեր ծանրամարտիկների հաջողության համար :Smile: 
Հ.Գ.2 Մոդերատորներին խնդրում եմ գրառումները տեղափոխել Ծանրամարտի թեմա :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (24.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մայիսի 23-ի գիշերը «Զվարթնոց» օդանավակայանում, Վալենսիայից վերադարձող Հայաստանի ծանրամարտի պատանեկան հավաքականին դիմավորելիս, սրտի կաթվածից հանկարծամահ է եղել Հայաստանի ծանրամարտի ազգային հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ, ՀՀ ֆիզկուլտուրայի և սպորտի վաստակավոր գործիչ և մարզիչ գյումրեցի 51 -ամյա Աշոտ Մխիթարյանը:
> 
> 
> 
> Այս մասին հայտնում է ՀՀ սպորտի և երիտասարդության հարցերով նախարարության պաշտոնական կայքը։
> 
> 
> Նա 2006 թվականից գլխավորում էր ՀՀ ծանրամարտի ազգային հավաքականը, որը Պեկինի օլիմպիական խաղերից հայրենիք վերադարձավ երեք բրոնզե մեդալ նվաճած:
> 
> ...


Հազար ափսոս, Աշոտ Մխիթարյանը կարծես մեր հավաքականի թալիսմանը լիներ: Հուսով եմ մեր մարզիկները թեւաթափ չեն լինի, եւ կշարունակեն իրենց հաղթարշավը:

Ցավակցում եմ Աշոտ Մխիթարյանի հարազատներին, բարեկամներին, գործընկերներին: Առանձնահատուկ համակրանք էի տածում այս մարզչի նկատմամբ:  :Sad:

----------

Ապե Ջան (25.05.2010), Հարդ (24.09.2010)

----------


## tikopx

Անթալիյում անցկացվող աշխարհի առաջնությունում տաղենրի փոքր ոսկին մերնա!!!   ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ!!!! ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ!!!! ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ!!!!

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր աչքիս աշխարհի չեմպիոն ունենանք :Love:

----------


## tikopx

Հայերինինա մեծ ոսկին :Jpit: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------

V!k (23.09.2010)

----------


## matlev

> Էսօր աչքիս աշխարհի չեմպիոն ունենանք


Ունեցաաաա՜նք:  :Bux:

----------


## V!k

Շնոոոոոոոոոոոորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Bux:  :Hands Up:

----------


## tikopx

ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ ԵՆՔ  :Smile:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  
Անթալիայում՝ Թուրքիայում, մեր դրոշն է բարձրանում  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), Monk (23.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), Sagittarius (24.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.09.2010), Հայուհի (24.09.2010), Հարդ (24.09.2010)

----------


## BOBO

Շնորհավոր :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010)

----------


## V!k

> ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ ԵՆՔ    
> Անթալիայում՝ Թուրքիայում, մեր դրոշն է բարձրանում


Ու Մեր հիմնն ա հնչելու Թուրքիայում :Hands Up:

----------

Moonwalker (24.09.2010), tikopx (23.09.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> Ու Մեր հիմնն ա հնչելու Թուրքիայում


վայրկյաններա բաժանում դրանից :Smile:

----------


## einnA

_We are the CHAMPIONS of the WORLD... _

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.09.2010), Ambrosine (23.09.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), Monk (23.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), Surveyr (24.09.2010), tikopx (23.09.2010), V!k (23.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Յիա բա շնորհավոր, անգամ չգիտեի էլ որ էսօր տենց բան կա:  :Wink:

----------


## tikopx

facebook լռվել էր հաղթանակից հետո, չգիտես խի, երևի հայերը ստաստուս էին դնում

----------


## V!k

> facebook լռվել էր հաղթանակից հետո, չգիտես խի, երևի հայերը ստաստուս էին դնում


բոլորի մոտ ա տենց?,ես էլ մտա որ Շնորհավորեմ Չեմպիոնի կապակցությամբ Ֆեյսբուքով,չմտավ :Sad:

----------

tikopx (23.09.2010)

----------


## masivec

Ուռաաաաաաա՜

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), V!k (23.09.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> բոլորի մոտ ա տենց?,ես էլ մտա որ Շնորհավորեմ Չեմպիոնի կապակցությամբ Ֆեյսբուքով,չմտավ


լուրջ 2 պրոբլեմ կարա լինի, կամ հայկական ուղղությունա ծանրաբեռնվել միանգամից հաղթանակի պատճառով , կամ էլ ատակայա գնում ուժեղ

----------


## Monk

Ոնց եմ սիրում նման պահերը :Love:  Շնորհավոր բոլորիս, ժողովուրդ :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), tikopx (23.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.09.2010), Հայուհի (24.09.2010), Ներսես_AM (24.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հաղթողի ինտրեվյուն էի դիտել մրցաշարից առաջ, ասում էր, որ չի սիրում առաջնություններից առաջ ինչ-որ բաներ խոստանալ, բայց այս անգամ խոսք է տալիս, որ հանդես է գալու իր ամբողջ կարողությամբ, որ բարձր պահի մեր երկրի պատիվը: Մարդը իր խոսքի տերը եղավ  :Good: 

Տեսա՞ք Կարեն Գիլոյանին մի պահ ցույց տվին, ոնց էր ոգևորված խոսում  :Jpit:  Այդ պահին, ճիշտ է, ձայնը չէր հեռարձակվում, ոնց-որ համր կինո լիներ, բայց էդ տիրող ոգևորությունը վարակիչ էր  :Dance: 

Մի բան էլ. ես իհարկե բոլորիդ դրության մեջ մտնում եմ, որ տոն է այսօր, բայց խնդրում եմ օտարալեզու երգեր չերգել  :Jpit:  Միայն հայկական, արիական, ֆաշիստական երգեր  :Jpit: 

Շնորհավո՜ր, հայ ազգ  :Bux:

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.09.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), einnA (23.09.2010), Monk (23.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), Philosopher (24.09.2010), tikopx (23.09.2010), Yellow Raven (24.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.09.2010), Հայկօ (24.09.2010), Հայուհի (24.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.09.2010)

----------


## V!k

Բայց Գևորին էլ էր հալալ,ցավոք վնասվածք ստացավ,բայց մինչև վերջ ետ ցավով պայքարում էր,ապրեն մերոնք :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (23.09.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), einnA (23.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), tikopx (23.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.09.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> լուրջ 2 պրոբլեմ կարա լինի, կամ հայկական ուղղությունա ծանրաբեռնվել միանգամից հաղթանակի պատճառով , կամ էլ ատակայա գնում ուժեղ


Շնորհավոր Բոլորիս :Hands Up: 

մենակ հայկական ուղղությամբ չի :Smile:

----------

tikopx (24.09.2010)

----------


## Monk

:Love:

----------

Moonwalker (24.09.2010), V!k (24.09.2010), Հարդ (24.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Գիլոյանի վիճակը հլը, հուզվելա, ռուսներին բացելա  :LOL:

----------

davidus (24.09.2010), einnA (24.09.2010), Monk (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), Tig (24.09.2010), tikopx (24.09.2010), Venus (24.09.2010), Zhor(ARM) (24.09.2010), Արևածագ (24.09.2010), Երվանդ (24.09.2010), Հարդ (24.09.2010), Ձայնալար (24.09.2010)

----------


## Venus

Այոոոոոոո՜, գյումրեցի ծանրամարտիկները շարունակում են դառնալ չեմպիոններ, ապրես Տիգրան ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան , շնորհավոոոոոոոոոոոոոր  :Hands Up:

----------

tikopx (24.09.2010), Zhor(ARM) (24.09.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Այոոոոոոո՜, *գյումրեցի* ծանրամարտիկները շարունակում են դառնալ չեմպիոններ, ապրես Տիգրան ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան , շնորհավոոոոոոոոոոոոոր


 Շնորհավոր, *գյումրեցիներ*: Իսկ դուք՝ ղարաբաղցիներ, լոռեցիներ, տավուշցիներ, երևանցիներ, թուրքեր, վրացիներ, ռուսներ և այլն, տեսեք ու խելոք նստեք տեղներդ, չէ որ գյումրեցի ծանրամարտիկներն են դառնում չեմպիոններ:

*Հ.Գ. Հայ ժողովուրդ, շնորհավոր ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ հերթական հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Ապրի՛ Տիգրանը:*

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2010), Chilly (24.09.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), einnA (24.09.2010), Farfalla (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), murmushka (25.09.2010), Tig (24.09.2010), tikopx (24.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.09.2010), Հարդ (24.09.2010), Մանուլ (24.09.2010), Ներսես_AM (24.09.2010)

----------


## Venus

Ես դրա համար չեմ գրել, բոլորս էլ հայ ենք , ես դիտմամբ եմ գրել, սա պատասխանն է իմ անցած տարվա գրառման, որը ջնջվեց դիտմամբ մոդերատորների կողմից, կարող են այս գրառումներն էլ ջնջել, ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հուզւոմ ու չի հետքրքրում ակումբը, շաաատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ու անկողմնակալ հայկական ֆորումներ կան ինտեռնետում, որտեղ ամեն ինչ ավելի լավ է ու արդար... .

----------


## Ambrosine

Իսկ նախորդ տարվա գրառու՞մդ ում ինադու էիր գրել: Կարող ա՞ ասես, թե դրանից առաջ էլ էր քո նմանատիպ գրառում խմբագրվել: Ի դեպ, լավ հիշեցի, խմբագրվել էր, ոչ թե ջնջվել: Իսկ այս գրառումդ կմնա, որովհետև շատ լավ պատասխան կա գրառմանդ ու կարևորը, որ ես չեմ պատասխանել: Բարի ժամանց մյուս բոլոր անկողմնակալ ֆորումներում, որտեղ կարող եք նշել թուրքիմայլեցիների կամ երրորդմասցիների աշխարհի չեմպիոն դառնալը: Իսկ եթե ուզում եք գրաքննվեք, համեցեք ակումբ, որտեղ միգուցե ինքներդ ձեզ համար բացահայտում անեք, որ մի ազգ ենք:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.09.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), Farfalla (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), murmushka (25.09.2010), Sagittarius (24.09.2010), Tig (24.09.2010), tikopx (24.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (24.09.2010), Հայուհի (24.09.2010), Մանուլ (24.09.2010), Ուրվական (24.09.2010)

----------


## Breath of wind

Ի՞նչ կաևորա թե հաղթողը ծնունդով որտեղիցա, կարևորը ՀԱՅԱ ու հաղթանակը բոլորինսա: Ոնց եմ ներվայնանում սենց արտահայտություններից՝ "էստեղ լավ չի, հետաքրքիր չի, էսա, էնա..." էէէ դուրներդ չի գալիս գնացեք ուրիշ ֆորում ձեզ ովա էստեղ զոռով պահում:
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Bux:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2010), Chilly (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), Tig (24.09.2010), Հայուհի (24.09.2010), Մանուլ (24.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

ոնց էի գոռում էն պահի, որ չինացին վերջին մոտեցման ժամանակ ծանրաձողը գցեց ձեռքից... ուրախությանս չափ չկար, այ մարդ էդքան նավսել կլիներ, որ էդ չինացուն նավսեցի  :LOL:   :LOL:  

Ժողովուրդ ջան, աչքներս լույս, շնորհավոր բոլորիս.. վերջին անգամ աշխարհի չեմպիոն եսիմ երբ ենք ունեցել  :Bux: 

Հ.Գ. Արա իսկականից էն բանից արեցիք արդեն ձեր ստեղացի, ընդեղացի հիմարությամբ: Ոչ մեկ Տիգրանին չբռնեց՝ Գյումրուց գողացավ, որ հիմա էլ պարտադիր նշում եք, թե որտեղից ա ծնունդով: Թարգեք, ամոթ ա:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2010), Chilly (24.09.2010), einnA (24.09.2010), Lion (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), Tig (24.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.09.2010), Մանուլ (24.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.09.2010), Ներսես_AM (24.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ժող, պատկերացնում եք ինձ էլ են շնորհավորում… :LOL:  որպես անձնական հաղթանակ… :LOL: 

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս ու առաջին հերթին ադաշիս… :Smile:  Սենց մեկ էլ Նազիկի վախտով էի ուրախացել: :Hands Up: 
Դավ ջան մենակ դու չես նավսել ու ուրախությունից գոռացել չինացու «պռավալի» ժամանակ… :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2010), Chilly (24.09.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

Մեռնեմ ավանդական հայկական "թուղթ ու գրի" զորությանը...  :LOL: 

պատկերացնում ես ուրիշ հարցերում էլ սենց միասնական լինենք... թե՞ մենակ նավսելուց ենք լավ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2010), Chilly (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), Tig (24.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ հայեր :Smile: 
Կարեն Գիլոյանը դեմքա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2010), Chilly (24.09.2010), Lion (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), Surveyr (24.09.2010), tikopx (24.09.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.09.2010)

----------


## Lion

Տիկկկկոոոոո  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux: 

*ՏԻԻԻԻԻԿԿԿԿԿՈՈՈՈՈՈ!!!!!*

 :Bux:  :Bux: 
Երեկ Գիլոյանի պես ղժժում էի... տելեվիզորի դեմը :Smile:

----------

Chilly (24.09.2010), davidus (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (24.09.2010), tikopx (24.09.2010)

----------


## tikopx

հաղորդավարի վիճակը  :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

վայ քու արա էն ինչ էլավ :Sad:

----------


## einnA

Ժողովուրդ ահավոր էր... ձեռքը ոնց ծալվեց... :Sad:

----------


## Surveyr

Իրոք ցավալի էր,  շատ ափսոս, եթե ձեռքը ջարդված լինի, դժվար թե կարողանա վերադառնալ մեծ սպորտ :Sad:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Վաաաաախ արրա: Էսի էտ թուրք շան որդիների նավսն էր: Աստված ջան, մենակ Արայի հետ ամեն իչն լավ լինի: Գոնե շուտ տանեն հիվանդանոց ցավազրկող սրսկեն, թե չէ ոնց էր գոռում: Ահավոր ա: Սառը քրտինք տվեց վրես, խի պիտի հենց հայերին գան կպնեն էս ահավոր վնասվածքները, Երեկ Գևորգ Դավթյանը, Էսօր Տ.Վ.Մարտիրոսյանը, իսկ հիմա էլ Արա Խաչատրյանը:

----------


## Zhor(ARM)

> Իրոք ցավալի էր,  շատ ափսոս, եթե ձեռքը ջարդված լինի, դժվար թե կարողանա վերադառնալ մեծ սպորտ


ինձ թվումա չի ջարդվե

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ի՞նչ է եղել, ժողովուրդ, ո՞վ է վնասվածք ստացել… Ես հեռուստացույց չունեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Zhor(ARM)

> Ի՞նչ է եղել, ժողովուրդ, ո՞վ է վնասվածք ստացել… Ես հեռուստացույց չունեմ


ուրեմն քո վիճակն ավելի վատա :Smile:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Նաիրուհի, լավ ա, որ չես տեսել: Արա Խաչատրյանի ձեռքը ծանրաձողը բարձրացնելիս թարս ծալվեց: Բայց տղեն ոսկի վերցրեց, իրա առաջին ոսկին էր:

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.09.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Անցած թե նախանցած առաջնությանը ռուս մարզիկի ձեռն էր տենց թարս ծալվել…  :Blink:  Դաժան տեսարան էր: Էսօրվանը չեմ տեսել:  :Unsure:  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, հենց տեսանյութ հայտնվի, տեղադրեք, էլի թեմայում: Ես էլ չեմ տեսել:

----------

Հայկօ (24.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.09.2010)

----------


## Monk

Երեկվա ուրախությունն ու էսօրվա ահավոր տխրությունը… Տեղս չեմ գտնում: :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:39 ----------




> Երեխեք, հենց տեսանյութ հայտնվի, տեղադրեք, էլի թեմայում: Ես էլ չեմ տեսել:


Խորհուրդ կտայի չնայես էլ: Ես վատացել եմ: Խեղճ տղայի ձենն ականջներիս մեջ է:  :Sad:

----------


## V!k

Ահավոր բան եղավ :Shout:  ափսոս,շատ ափսոս,Արայի բախտը չի բերում էլի հո զոռով չի,են ժամանակ ոտքը,հիմա էլ ձեռքը........... :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խորհուրդ կտայի չնայես էլ: Ես վատացել եմ: Խեղճ տղայի ձենն ականջներիս մեջ է:


Որ պատկերացնում եմ թևը հակառակ ծալվելը, դիտելու ցանկությունը իհարկե նվազում է  :Sad: 
Ու այդքանով հանդերձ ոսկե մեդա՞լ վերցրեց  :Huh:

----------


## V!k

> Որ պատկերացնում եմ թևը հակառակ ծալվելը, դիտելու ցանկությունը իհարկե նվազում է 
> Ու այդքանով հանդերձ ոսկե մեդա՞լ վերցրեց


դե փոքր ոսկին մինչ վնասելն էր վերցրել արդեն,բայց չկարողացավ իսկի գալ մեդալը վերցնելու,շտապ հիվանդանոց տարան,մարզիչը տխուր եկավ մեդալը վերցրեց ու գնաց

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Որ պատկերացնում եմ թևը հակառակ ծալվելը, դիտելու ցանկությունը իհարկե նվազում է 
> Ու այդքանով հանդերձ ոսկե մեդա՞լ վերցրեց


Ցավից սարսափելի գոռում էր խեղճը: Ամեն դեպքում ես որ իմանայի, հաստատ չէի նայի:
Պոկում վարժությունում վերցրեց ոսկին, հրումի առաջին փորձից ստացավ վնասվածքը:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2010), Moonwalker (25.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Որ պատկերացնում եմ թևը հակառակ ծալվելը, դիտելու ցանկությունը իհարկե նվազում է 
> Ու այդքանով հանդերձ ոսկե մեդա՞լ վերցրեց


Ջան ոսկե մեդալ ռիվոկում տարավ, իսկ տալչոկում հենց առաջին փորձից թևը կոտրեց  :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:54 ----------

Մոնկն արդեն ասեց ՝ նորմալ հայերենով:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2010), Monk (24.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Փորք ոսկի և դժբախտ պատահար


Մանրամասն՝

Անթալիայում այսօր ասպարեզ են դուրս եկել 85կգ քաշային ծանրորդները: Հայաստանն այս քաշային կարգում ևս 2 ներկայացուցիչ ունի, որոնցից Արա Խաչատրյանը հիանալի ելույթ ունեցավ պոկում վարժությունում` գլխավերևում պահելով 175կգ: Մեր մյուս ծանրորդը` Տիգրան Վ. Մարտիրոսյանը, անսպասելիորեն 0 ստացավ`ձախողելով 3 մոտեցումները:

Պոկում վարժությունից հետո Արա Խաչատրյանը չեմպիոնի գլխավոր հավակնորդն է: Այս քաշային կարգի ֆավորիտ Լի Յոնգը (Չինաստան) 170 կգ է բարձրացրել և ընդամենը 4-րդն է: 173կգ-ով 2-րդ տեղում է լեհ Ադրիան Զելինսկին: Լավագույն եռյակը 172կգ-ով եզրափակում է Ռուսաստանը ներկայացնող Ալեքսեյ Յուֆկինը:

Սպասենք հրում վարժությանը, որում Արա Խաչատրյանն առաջին մոտեցման համար պատվիրել է 200կգ: Չինացի Լի Յոնգը ցանկանում է ելույթները սկսել 205կգ-ից:

23:04 Տիգրան Վ. Մարտիրոսյանը հրաժարվել է հանդես գալ հրում վարժությունում: Հավանաբար Տիգրանը վնասվածք ունի: Հիշեցնենք, որ երեկ նույն իրավիճակում հայտնվեց 77կգ քաշային Գևորգ Դավթյանը: 

23:08 Լի Յոնգը օլիմպիական խաղերի չեմպիոնն է, ով նախորդ տարի ոսկե մեդալ նվաճեց նաև աշխարհի առաջնությունում: 2009թ. նա պոկում վարժությունում բարձրացրել է 175կգ, իսկ հրումում` 205կգ:

23:11 Արա Խաչատրյանը 3 անգամ դարձել է Եվրոպայի փոխչեմպիոն, որոնցից 2 անգամ նա հանդես է եկել 77կգ քաշայինների պայքարում: 2006թ. աշխարհի առաջնությունում Արան բրոնզե մեդալի է արժանացել: 

23:17 Ափսոս, մեր ծանրորդը շատ լուրջ վնասվածք է ստանում: Սա պարզապես դժբախտություն էր: Պոկում վարժությունում ունեցած փայլուն ելույթից հետո Արա Խաչատրյանը հրում վարժության առաջին մոտեցման ժամանակ (201 կգ) լուրջ վնասվածք ստացավ և սկսեց գալարվել սաստիկ ցավից: Հուսանք, որ գյումրեցի 28-ամյա ծանրորդն արագորեն ուշքի կգա այս վնասվածքից և հետագայում նոր հաջողություններ կունենա ծանրամարտում: Իսկ այսօր նա դուրս է մնում հետագա պայքարից: 

Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայաստանի հավաքականի կազմում երեկ ոսկե մեդալ նվաճեց 77 կգ քաշային Տիգրան Գ. Մարտիրոսյանը, իսկ ավելի վաղ բրոնզե մեդալի էր արժանացել Մելինե Դալուզյանը:

23:46 Չեմպիոնի կոչումը նվաճեց Լեհաստանի ներկայացուցիչ Ադրիան Զելինսկին, ով հրում վարժությունում բարձրացրեց 211կգ և երկամարտի 383կգ-ով հանգրվանեց 1-ին տեղում: Չինացի Լի Յոնգը առաջին մոտեցումից հետո հրաժարվեց հետագա պայքարից և 372կգ-ով գրավեց 5-րդ հորիզոնականը:

*Աղբյուր*

----------

Ambrosine (25.09.2010), V!k (25.09.2010), Zhor(ARM) (25.09.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մեռնեմ ավանդական հայկական "թուղթ ու գրի" զորությանը... 
> 
> պատկերացնում ես ուրիշ հարցերում էլ սենց միասնական լինենք... թե՞ մենակ նավսելուց ենք լավ


Է՜հ, փաստորեն ուրիշներն էլ էն դրանից լավ :Sad: 
Մինչև հիմա սիրտս մղկտում ա :Cray:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Վա՜խ, Արա ջա՜ն... Երանի էդպես էլ չտեսնեի :Sad: 
Բայց որ ես տեսա ու վատացա, թող սաղ չտեսնողներն էլ տեսնեն ու վատանան

----------

Ambrosine (25.09.2010), Rammstein (25.09.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ժողովուրդ, շատ եմ խնդրում, եթե կարող եք, Մելինեի ելույթից գոնե մի տեսագրություն դրեք, էլի

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս ոնց ծալվեց ձեռքը :Cray: 
Աստված տա շուտ ապաքինվի վնասվածքից... :Sad:

----------


## Moonwalker

Փաստորեն ձեռքը չէր կոտրվել  :Smile: , փառք Աստծո
Ուղղակի մկանն էր ձգվել ու մի քանի մկանաթել էր կտրվել

----------

Ambrosine (25.09.2010), einnA (25.09.2010), Monk (25.09.2010), Sagittarius (25.09.2010), Surveyr (25.09.2010), Yellow Raven (25.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2010)

----------


## Dayana

> Փաստորեն ձեռքը չէր կոտրվել , փառք Աստծո
> Ուղղակի մկանն էր ձգվել ու մի քանի մկանաթել էր կտրվել


Բայց մկանաթելն էլ շատ լուրջ խնդիր է  :Sad:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Բայց մկանաթելն էլ շատ լուրջ խնդիր է


Հա, ու երկարատև բուժում է պահանջելու, բայց, եթե ձեռքը կոտրած լիներ, դժվար թե էլ ծանրաձողին մոտենար :Wink:

----------


## Cukik

Կարեվորը այն է, որ հայը Թուրքիքյում բարձրացրեց հայկական դրոշն ու լսվեց Հայաստանի հիմնը: Փոքր Հայաստանը հաղթեց մեծ Չինաստանին: Էտ քիչա?

----------

Chilly (28.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Հա, ու *երկարատև* բուժում է պահանջելու, բայց, եթե ձեռքը կոտրած լիներ, դժվար թե էլ ծանրաձողին մոտենար


երեկ գիշերը Շանթի եթերում տղերքին էին հարցազրույցի կանչել «Հորիզոնում»` Տիգրանին ու Արային: Արան ասեց որ վնասվածքը շատ լուրջ չէ, պիտի գնա Մոսկվա վիրահատվի ու երկու ամիս հետո կսկսի *լուրջ* (երևի ողջ ծանրությամբ) մարզվել:

Ասեցին որ շատ լավ ընդունելություն են կազմակերպել Երևանում.... վիդեոներ կա՞ն

----------

Ambrosine (28.09.2010), Monk (28.09.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

> երեկ գիշերը Շանթի եթերում տղերքին էին հարցազրույցի կանչել «Հորիզոնում»` Տիգրանին ու Արային: Արան ասեց որ վնասվածքը շատ լուրջ չէ, պիտի գնա Մոսկվա վիրահատվի ու երկու ամիս հետո կսկսի *լուրջ* (երևի ողջ ծանրությամբ) մարզվել:
> 
> Ասեցին որ շատ լավ ընդունելություն են կազմակերպել Երևանում.... վիդեոներ կա՞ն


Մենակ սա կարողացա գտնել

----------

Ambrosine (28.09.2010), davidus (28.09.2010), einnA (28.09.2010), Monk (28.09.2010), V!k (28.09.2010), Yellow Raven (29.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (28.09.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Լիմասսոլում ընթացող ծանրամարտի երիտասարդական առաջնությունում Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը երկամարտում ցույց տվեց 250 կգ արդյունք և հռչակվեց մինչև 23 տարեկանների Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն:
1.Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյան /Հայաստան/110 կգ պոկում, 140կգ հրում:Երկամարտ 250կգ
2.Կրիշտինա Մագատ /Հունգարիա/ 99կգ պոկում, 120կգ հրում:Երկամարտ 219կգ 3.Սանդրա Սպիրա /Լեհաստան/ 93 կգ պոկում, 115կգ հրում:Երկամարտ 208կգ 

http://1in.am/arm/sport_swrestlingboxing_3007.html

----------

Chilly (26.11.2010), davidus (29.11.2010), Monk (27.11.2010), Moonwalker (27.11.2010), Մանուլ (26.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.11.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

http://www.weightlifting.org.cy/even...wom075plus.htm

----------

Moonwalker (27.11.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Ծանրորդ Հայկ Հակոբյանը 3-րդ ոսկին բերեց Հայաստանին*

Լիմասոլում ավարտվեց Եվրոպայի երիտասարդական առաջնությունը: Մրցաշարի վերջին օրը Հայաստանի ընտրանին ևս մեկ ոսկե մեդալ նվաճեց: 20 տարեկանների պայքարում հաջողության հասան 105+ կգ քաշային կարգում ելույթ ունեցող Հայկ Հակոբյանը:
Ինչպես հայտնում է armsport.am-ը, պոկում վարժությունում Հայկը գլխավերևում պահեց 180կգ, իսկ պոկումում՝ 210 կգ: Երկամարտի 390կգ արդյունքով Հակոբյանը նվաճեց չեմպիոնի կոչումը:
Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչը միանգամից 24կգ-ով գերազանցեց Լեհաստանի ներկայացուցիչ Կշիշտոֆ Կլիչկիին:
Ավելացնենք, որ Եվրոպայի մինչեւ 20 եւ 23 տարեկանների առաջնություններում Հայաստանը 3 ոսկե մեդալ նվաճեց:

http://yerevaklur.am/full_news2.php?id=15357

----------

davidus (29.11.2010), einnA (29.11.2010), Monk (29.11.2010), Moonwalker (29.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (29.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (29.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էս ինչ անիծված մրցաշրջան էր... Լրիվ նավս։
Սկսում եմ սնահավատ դառնալ։

----------

Maxpayne (14.11.2011), Vaio (15.11.2011)

----------

